# Heart Worm Article



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This is a very informative article to read on Heart Worm. I am not posting this with intention to cause any controversy- but it certainly can help some of us decide exactly what we can and cannot do regarding how we treat for this.

Why Monthly Heartworm Protection Might Not Be Necessary | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We are in an area where Heartworm is prevalent. I do treat mine for Heartworm but my vet suggests just during the mosquito season. They all just got tested and will begin their pills next month.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Carol, great article. I never treated for this in the winter months with Zoe, and have no intention of treating in the winter with Riley. Once the first hard freeze (November usually in CT) I stop and don't start again until early April!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

We treat just during mosquito season too just like Deb. Pipper goes tomorrow for his heartworm test.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> We treat just during mosquito season too just like Deb. Pipper goes tomorrow for his heartworm test.


You are lucky you are in Canada. Did you know that there are not any labs in the US that test for DNA heart worm microflavia? Our labs test only for full blown heart worm disease. That is why you have to test before you give the meds- you can't treat full blown HW disease with HW meds. Only in Canada has the DNA lab testing for this. and one lab that I send to is in Toronto. I only have to test once a year. But watch the temps outside... look at the map of your area... If the test came back positive for me, I would have to give one dose of HW med .. because that is what HW meds do, kill off the microflavia. 

I just want to share what I have learned, I do not think more or less of anyone that does what they believe is safe and I never would want to offend anyone.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Chardy said:


> You are lucky you are in Canada. Did you know that there are not any labs in the US that test for DNA heart worm microflavia? Our labs test only for full blown heart worm disease. That is why you have to test before you give the meds- you can't treat full blown HW disease with HW meds. Only in Canada has the DNA lab testing for this. and one lab that I send to is in Toronto. I only have to test once a year. But watch the temps outside... look at the map of your area... If the test came back positive for me, I would have to give one dose of HW med .. because that is what HW meds do, kill off the microflavia.
> 
> I just want to share what I have learned, I do not think more or less of anyone that does what they believe is safe and I never would want to offend anyone.


Hahaha, today I wouldn't think we're lucky to be in Canada. We woke up to 10 cm of snow this morning and the temperature overnight is supposed to beat a record cold that was set 80 years ago. Hey, if this keeps up we won't have to worry about mosquitos at all. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Hahaha, today I wouldn't think we're lucky to be in Canada. We woke up to 10 cm of snow this morning and the temperature overnight is supposed to beat a record cold that was set 80 years ago. Hey, if this keeps up we won't have to worry about mosquitos at all. :HistericalSmiley:



We had 78 degrees yesterday and today it has been a down pour all day long.. Dipping back to the 20's tonight with possible snow flurries...:smilie_tischkante: Maybe it really wasn't 78 and sunny yesterday and I was on Fantasy Island somewhere--:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the article Carol. I cut back a few of the cold months this year but in Florida it is very risky since there are many outdoor type dogs in yards out here. Its semi rural. Ponds everywhere and river on each side of my island. The spray trucks are already coming around now at dusk. Not much winter so speak here.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you for the article Carol.
It is always about weighing the risks and what we are each comfortable with. I think it is always helpful to learn about what others are doing.

Based on where we live and the fact that Daisy and Max are mostly indoors, and my desire to avoid the chemicals, to me personally, I worry that the risk of harm from the chemicals is more of a risk than heartworm. So we don't give any preventative, and we are sure to do a heartworm test twice a year. Our vet does an in office "snap" test.

Carol, is it your regular vet that sends the test results to Canada, or are you doing it yourself? I wasn't aware that you could do this! 
What time of year do you do the test?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am in the process of trying to find out from where the milbemycin in Europe is sourced----I am thinking China! I have written to Dr. Falconer to find out if he might know. I have not used it regularly but have used it for a few yrs sporadically on Kitzel (per vets instructions) & maybe 2 X on Lisi. It is scary since lameness & paralysis can be one of the side-effects. This is the same product I believe as Interceptor in the US. At least they both contain milbemycin oxime.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I am in the process of trying to find out from where the milbemycin in Europe is sourced----I am thinking China! I have written to Dr. Falconer to find out if he might know. I have not used it regularly but have used it for a few yrs sporadically on Kitzel (per vets instructions) & maybe 2 X on Lisi. It is scary since lameness & paralysis can be one of the side-effects. This is the same product I believe as Interceptor in the US. At least they both contain milbemycin oxime.


Did Dr Faulkner write back?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> Thank you for the article Carol.
> It is always about weighing the risks and what we are each comfortable with. I think it is always helpful to learn about what others are doing.
> 
> Based on where we live and the fact that Daisy and Max are mostly indoors, and my desire to avoid the chemicals, to me personally, I worry that the risk of harm from the chemicals is more of a risk than heartworm. So we don't give any preventative, and we are sure to do a heartworm test twice a year. Our vet does an in office "snap" test.
> ...


If you look at the map we have to test once ... I send it out in November and just to back it up I do a snap test in the Spring. Yes, my vet does the draw and will send it out. I can give you the link to the lab in Toronto. Your vet will have to contact the lab company for the slip and instructions. It is simple and cheap test.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Order Heartworm | Veterinary DNA Testing ? HealthGene, Toronto


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Chardy said:


> Order Heartworm | Veterinary DNA Testing ? HealthGene, Toronto


Thank you Carol! I am going to talk to my vet about this!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Chardy said:


> Did Dr Faulkner write back?


Not yet, but it hasn't been that long since I wrote to him. I see he is in Austin & that is where we call "home" so maybe I will get to visit him sometime!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

When we were in Houston, Alex was on heartworm medicine from April/May to October. I stopped giving it during the winter months. Alex had recurrent staph infections and I suspected it came from the heartworm preventive. When we moved to Arizona, I stopped completely the heartworm medicine. Guess what, no more recurrent staph infection. 
Charlie is not getting any of that stuff. In the 5-1/2 years we have been here, last year was the first year we had mosquitoes at our place during the months of July and August. It was also more humid than usual. But this was nothing compared to Houston. July and August are so hot that we barely go outside, so I will take the risk and not treat. And the mosquitoes will probably get first after me before they go to Charlie.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> When we were in Houston, Alex was on heartworm medicine from April/May to October. I stopped giving it during the winter months. Alex had recurrent staph infections and I suspected it came from the heartworm preventive. When we moved to Arizona, I stopped completely the heartworm medicine. Guess what, no more recurrent staph infection.
> Charlie is not getting any of that stuff. In the 5-1/2 years we have been here, last year was the first year we had mosquitoes at our place during the months of July and August. It was also more humid than usual. But this was nothing compared to Houston. July and August are so hot that we barely go outside, so I will take the risk and not treat. And the mosquitoes will probably get first after me before they go to Charlie.


Janie, the sad thing is our little dogs are so tiny and their immune systems just get beat up... I wish they could just be more honest about the chances of the actual mosquito biting your dog. I know there are reports that a dog is an inside dog and it got heart worm etc but if you are vigilant with your dedication to testing etc. we can try and avoid this. Don't get me wrong, I get nervous, and my dogs do their business inside, but I don't let them out early am or later after dusk when the mosquitos are out. I also use some essentials oils that worked last year. 

My breeder lives in Houston! She has done this protocol for sometime now and none of her dogs ever have had heart worm. I couldn't do it if I couldn't test and send out to Toronto and even though I do that, I still do a snap test here in the spring just to make sure--


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

Chardy said:


> This is a very informative article to read on Heart Worm. I am not posting this with intention to cause any controversy- but it certainly can help some of us decide exactly what we can and cannot do regarding how we treat for this.
> 
> Why Monthly Heartworm Protection Might Not Be Necessary | Dogs Naturally Magazine


Thanks so much for this information! What type of heartwork preventative do all of you give? I used to give Revolution but Abby has had multiple staph infections on her skin that seem to be related to lowered immunity when I give the heartworm preventatives so I am very interested in giving less.


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

My Abby was 9 when she started getting staph on her skin, it got so bad it turned into endocarditis. She was getting Revolution. I did not connect the two until later but this winter I gave NO Revolution for 6 months and no more staph, just like you! I had a feeling that was causing it. Which preventative for heartworm were you giving please? 



MalteseJane said:


> When we were in Houston, Alex was on heartworm medicine from April/May to October. I stopped giving it during the winter months. Alex had recurrent staph infections and I suspected it came from the heartworm preventive. When we moved to Arizona, I stopped completely the heartworm medicine. Guess what, no more recurrent staph infection.
> Charlie is not getting any of that stuff. In the 5-1/2 years we have been here, last year was the first year we had mosquitoes at our place during the months of July and August. It was also more humid than usual. But this was nothing compared to Houston. July and August are so hot that we barely go outside, so I will take the risk and not treat. And the mosquitoes will probably get first after me before they go to Charlie.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have irregularly been using Millbemax (I am in Europe) but recently learned that the millbemycin used in it MAY come from China---so am researching that to see if I can find out. It is made by Novartis which is one concern for this fear. I don't give it more than a couple of times a yrs. if I am traveling to the US since we don't (supposedly) have heartworm here. 
I think most people who give it in the US now use Sentinel but I haven't done any surveys so I may be wrong about that!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Both of my dogs got diarrhea on products containing Ivermectin, which is the ingredient in Heartguard, so I use Sentinel but only every 6 weeks between April and November, not every 30 days or year round. 

We do have heartworm here in the Midwest, and I know two people who didn't use preventative - one lost her miniature Schnauzer to heartworms and the other had a chocolate lab that was horribly sick.


----------



## BradyLily (Sep 9, 2009)

I was thinking that it was time to start giving my babies the heart worm preventative. I was using Heart Guard but they would get nauseous every time. I switched to Iverhart Max. Contains ivermectin, but not in a greasy chew. Lily will eat the tablet, but Brady needs it hidden in a piece of food. They don't seem nauseous but do get a little quiet and soft poops that night and/or the next day. Since it's been cold in CT, I think I'll wait a little longer and give every 45 days. I think... I really have to say that I hate putting poison in my dogs. If it makes them feel lousy it can't be good for them. I wish they could tell me if they have a tummy ache. I'm also stopping the Frontline Plus and started using Buck Mountain parasite dust for animals for flea & tick preventative. It's all natural and am hoping it works. I dusted them last Saturday and will do it every 3 weeks or when needed (after bath). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

Which heartworm preventative do you use?


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

Chardy said:


> This is a very informative article to read on Heart Worm. I am not posting this with intention to cause any controversy- but it certainly can help some of us decide exactly what we can and cannot do regarding how we treat for this.
> 
> Why Monthly Heartworm Protection Might Not Be Necessary | Dogs Naturally Magazine


Which heartworm preventative do you use please? Heartguard? I have had trouble with Revolution as of late. Gave my 10 year old staph on her ski which stopped when I stopped the Revolution. Thanks so much.


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Thanks Carol, great article. I never treated for this in the winter months with Zoe, and have no intention of treating in the winter with Riley. Once the first hard freeze (November usually in CT) I stop and don't start again until early April!


Which heartworm preventative do you use?


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> When we were in Houston, Alex was on heartworm medicine from April/May to October. I stopped giving it during the winter months. Alex had recurrent staph infections and I suspected it came from the heartworm preventive. When we moved to Arizona, I stopped completely the heartworm medicine. Guess what, no more recurrent staph infection.
> Charlie is not getting any of that stuff. In the 5-1/2 years we have been here, last year was the first year we had mosquitoes at our place during the months of July and August. It was also more humid than usual. But this was nothing compared to Houston. July and August are so hot that we barely go outside, so I will take the risk and not treat. And the mosquitoes will probably get first after me before they go to Charlie.


 My 10 year old Abby got terrible staph skin infections, until I finally figured out that is might be the Revolution doing damage to her immune system. I stopped it, and no more staph. Now not sure what to do during the heavy mosquito season in the south. What heartworm preventative were you using please?


----------



## Abigail Lilly (Jul 24, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> We are in an area where Heartworm is prevalent. I do treat mine for Heartworm but my vet suggests just during the mosquito season. They all just got tested and will begin their pills next month.


which "pills do you use for heartworm please?


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Barbara, I don't use any ... I follow the map chart posted in the article and I do DNA testing in November (that is the suggested time to test for our location) and then I do the recommended HW test that my vet has in the spring. I also have some oils by elizebeth essentials oil that are made for dogs that help. You have to read the article and chart your temps --


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Abigail Lilly said:


> My 10 year old Abby got terrible staph skin infections, until I finally figured out that is might be the Revolution doing damage to her immune system. I stopped it, and no more staph. Now not sure what to do during the heavy mosquito season in the south. What heartworm preventative were you using please?


I was using Sentinel and when I told the vet about my suspicion we changed to Heartguard. But he still got the staph infections. 
I did not use anything on him in Arizona and no more staph. I am not using anything on Charlie. We might have a few mosquitoes in July/August because of the monsoon and those 2 months are not as dry. I know the town sprays them when people complain. Those who live along the golf course and ponds are more likely to get the mosquitoes. We don't have any water feature in our yard, we don't want to attract the scorpions and snakes either. Anyway we don't spend much time outside during the hot months.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> I was using Sentinel and when I told the vet about my suspicion we changed to Heartguard. But he still got the staph infections.
> I did not use anything on him in Arizona and no more staph. I am not using anything on Charlie. We might have a few mosquitoes in July/August because of the monsoon and those 2 months are not as dry. I know the town sprays them when people complain. Those who live along the golf course and ponds are more likely to get the mosquitoes. We don't have any water feature in our yard, we don't want to attract the scorpions and snakes either. Anyway we don't spend much time outside during the hot months.


My best friend lives in Albuquerque and her dog Austin turned 18 a couple months ago. She never used HW meds ever -- not even once.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Chardy said:


> My best friend lives in Albuquerque and her dog Austin turned 18 a couple months ago. She never used HW meds ever -- not even once.


I never use Heartworm Meds here. Only if I take dogs to other areas of the cuntry (somewhere there are moquitos). I also don't need to use Flea Provention in the Albuquerque area.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I never use Heartworm Meds here. Only if I take dogs to other areas of the cuntry (somewhere there are moquitos). I also don't need to use Flea Provention in the Albuquerque area.


I love where you live!! We visit there often!! I call it the other side of "Heaven"---


----------

